# Pizza and chesse spanish flan........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have a food processor this pizza is a breeze just mix 3 cups of bread flour,1 package of yeast,1 teaspoon salt,1 teaspoon sugar and enough warn water(bottle water) to make a dough that will clean the bowl. Place the dough in a oil bowl till it doubles in size ,shape and baked in a very hot oven. This dough will tastes better if left to rise overnight in the refrigerator in a oil zip bag. The flan is easy too just mix in a blender 1 can of sweet milk,12 oz of evaporated milk or heavy cream or coconut milk ,4 eggs,1/2 bar of cream cheese and 1 teaspoon vanilla, pour in a caramel coated bowl and cook in a water bath in a pot over the stove, no need for oven just keep a pot of hot water handy to keep ready as needed, the bowl should not be floating to much in the pot to keep the water from getting into the flan, after about an hour it should be set, let cool in the water bath and finish overnight in the refrigerator. You can also add crush pineapple or dry coconut.


----------

